# Riding my dog *rearing*



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is very cute! I like to meet (Well kind of meet in this case) People that train dogs! I want to be a dog obediance trainer when I am older.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol thanks! I'm flattered but I'm not that good. Marley just a very easily-trained dog


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Haha! That always makes it more fun though when you have a smart dog!
I am currently teaching my puppy how to army crawl and jump into my arms.
My other dog knows:
Normal tricks-down, sit, come, heel etc.
But she also knows:
Leave it
roll over
Jump
speak
sing
touch 
she used to be able to do what your dog was doing (Rear) but her hips are bad now 

I think you and your dog are great! I love thre rearing bit!


----------

